# First planted tank- advice on soil please...



## t1gerbee (15 Jul 2010)

Hey, 

I am in the process of downgrading my 120g/450l marine tank to a 2 foot cube. 


I'd like to try a low el natural planted set up. I have a list of plants already gathered although would appreciate any extra advice on this.. 

but its the substrate that i'm perplexed by... 

What do people recommend? Is it a mix of substrates i need? Its a 4 foot x 29 inch footprint, so reasonably large... and i need to get the substrate right as i'm not going to go overkill on lights and probably wont use Co2... 

Any advice would be very much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Brenmuk (15 Jul 2010)

This thread discusses best soils for low tech..

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=304


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2010)

Welcome to UKAPS, t1gerbee!

Sounds like an exciting project.  Have you also considered the dry start method?

I've moved this thread into the Low-Tech, El Natural section.


----------



## t1gerbee (15 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys!

Dry start method???? If i knew what it was i might have an opinion on it! Ha ha... i'll browse that link and see how that helps. 

I'll consider anything really... open minded and all that.


----------



## t1gerbee (21 Jul 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm still stuck. That thread didnt really give me much insight... 


Eco-complete? Flourite? Laterite?? 

All are really expensive, and my footprint is 49" x 26" !!!


Can i buy half eco complete and half sand and mix? Or can i use flourite and gravel? 


Any pointers would be good as the reef is now in its new 2' cube and i have a big empty tank looking at me. 


George, i looked at the dry start, but it seemed to suggest it would only work with CO2 methods, and although i'm patient i dont think i can wait 2 months before filling the tank up, and even if i could, my fella would moan at me!


----------



## Brenmuk (21 Jul 2010)

The cheapest approach would be to dig up some soil from your garden, enough to cover the base of your tank to about 1.5" 
Then top the soil off with 1" to !.5" gravel. Garden soil can be highly variable and will affect the end result greatly what you are looking for is good garden loam which is a mixture of clay, organic matter and some sand. If you were to consider this approach I would recommend trying the soil out in a small tank or jar to see what kind of plant growth you get.

Another approach is to buy some loam based potting compost from the garden centre, I have used John Innes No1 with success (J Arthur Bowers) and others on here have used John Innes No3. Again you need enough to cover the base of your tank to 1-1.5" and add the gravel layer as above.

You can use the calculator to work out weights required.
http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html.

Other approaches is to swap the gravel layer with eco complete or some other granular based substrate which would be more expensive.

I'm not an expert on the DSM (I've not used tried it) but my understanding of it is that it gives you 2 big advantages
1) It allows the substrate to be aired enough so that any ammonia can be oxidised (ammonia being a major trigger for algae) - this is probably not needed with John Innes No1 as this soil is meant for seed and cuttings so is not overly rich.

2) It allows difficult to grow carpeting plants to get established so worth considering if you want to try some nice carpeting plants.

Although I don't know how well some of the more difficult to grow carpet plants would do in a deep tank like yours without added CO2.
Common advice with this low tech approach is to plant heavily to begin with and see what plants do well.

Also check out the substrate section of the forum.


----------



## magpie (21 Jul 2010)

If you look up recent threads by NeilW or myself, we're both starting tanks under DSM (Dry Start Method)

I use Columbo Florabase from PlantedBox.com as a substrate - I've got plants growing well within it at the moment, but haven't flooded the tank yet... (and my tanks are relatively shallow - the big one is 18", the small one 12" high)

good luck

m


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (21 Jul 2010)

if you looking for a lot of substrate cheap that grows plants great, you cant beat mineralized top soil...

you can then cap this with whatever gravel you like the look of...


----------



## mr. luke (27 Jul 2010)

Tigerbee!
Welcome fellow pfker


----------



## t1gerbee (3 Aug 2010)

Hey Luke. 


Cool, thanks guys. 

I think i'll go for this john inns stuff, topped with gravel... 

or maybe a very thin layer of eco complete on top of the john inns and then gravel....


----------



## mr. luke (16 Aug 2010)

To be honest eco complete will be a waste of money if nothing else.
Compost is great for growing plants in, particularly swords and crypts.


----------

